# 6mm (1/4") BB band setup?



## PandaMan

Title kinda says it. What band setups do you use if you shoot 6mm BBs?

At the moment I use single TBG cut to 18 x 120 mm and I pull it to 72 cm (28"). That's 600% elongation. It gets very good speeds but I get terrible hand slap. It hurts even when wearing gloves.


----------



## pop shot

I use 1/4" TBG straights at about 450%. really tiny pouch.2" long x 5/8"wide


----------



## bikermikearchery

TBG tapered from 1/2" (13mm) to 1/4" (6mm) 7 1/2" pouch to fork (19cm) for a 28" draw with a Rayshot magnet poch.


----------



## -SRS-45-

Out of interest what do people shoot with 6mm bb'S? I.e. does it penetrate cans or anything like that?


----------



## jskeen

I use a set of single 20 40 chinese tubes and one of ray's small magnetic pouches on my dedicated bb shooter. it slaps a bit but not too bad. you could always make up a frame with longer forks if you want to try that, but a bb is always going to leave a lot of energy in the bands so they are going to hit something on the rebound,

And yes, you can easily punch holes in a beer can with a bb from a slingshot, although it would take a while to tear one in half like heavier ammo will do.


----------



## PandaMan

Thanks for the replies guys.

Yeah, it will penetrate cans. In fact I think it may be easier with a smaller projectile and higher speeds.


----------



## Ry-shot

when you have a 1/4 inch tex band a 4.5mm steel bb will go through a steel bean can , with a lightweight pouch 2 inch by 5/8 inch , tex band provides no hand slap .


----------



## pgandy

The band size depends on several variables: your pull length and whether you want maximum band life, maximum speed, or some point in between. Below is a link that should help. A ¼" steel ball weighs about 1.1 gm. so change the "What is the diameter of your ammo in mm?" to 6.4. You will have to fill in the other info to suit. It is set up for Theraband Gold.
http://slingshotchan.../band_calc.html


----------



## Northerner

TBG cut to 5/16" x 7 1/4" with a 28" draw.
TBS cut to 5/8" x 1/2" x 7 1/2" with a 28" draw.
The .030" Hygenic Latex that Tex sells could be substituted for TBG.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## newconvert

all good info since i am getting a ton of BB's


----------



## Rayshot

Another help is shooting through the fork. I am a convert to sideways shooting (gangster) for consistent accuracy (although I love intuitive shooting). Flippinout is coming out with his metal Flipkung 3G, that lets you set up with band OTT, TTF or tubes. For some reason I am shooting consistently the best with it (TTF). I am not quite sure why at this point.

I have a BB shooter set up with Tex latex 3/8 (10mm) that zips 1/4 steel pretty good. With bbs the 600 elongation is asking for band slap. Keep experimenting. Too, what I have found is that with smaller width bands and the smaller the ammo the more precise the bands should be cut for accuracy.


----------

